# Received Email From Lyft - Lyftiversary Badges



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

On your first Lyftiversary, we want to take a minute to recognize you. You're a bright spot in someone's day, every day. Thanks for all you've done in just one year.  
 





 Here's your highlight reel: 


 

​






2106 rides given​


 
 

​






1502 kudos received​


 
 

​






96% 5-star rides​


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

And no money? Tell them you work for money!


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Polomarko said:


> And no money? Tell them you work for money!


I do okay with Lyft. I average $300 per week. This is minus apprx $75 a week in fuel costs. 99.9% of my riders have been great. A couple thug wannabes and man's girls who think they are all dat.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Makes you feel warm and fuzzy, don't it? 

They'll have to survive until February, 2020 for me to get something that awesome, if I'm deemed worthy.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> I do okay with Lyft. I average $300 per week. This is minus apprx $75 a week in fuel costs. 99.9% of my riders have been great. A couple thug wannabes and man's girls who think they are all dat.


You think spending a quarter of what you make on gas is okay ? Are you kidding us or are you bucking to be Lyft's next driver of the month ? SMH


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I got one of those, as well, in 2017 or whenever it was...............................


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> I do okay with Lyft. I average $300 per week. This is minus apprx $75 a week in fuel costs. 99.9% of my riders have been great. A couple thug wannabes and man's girls who think they are all dat.


Then out of that 300 per week take out employee AND employer taxes, time, and depreciation (.58 cents per mile and can only be used if not using gas receipts directly). So in the end you can assume that you make about 100 per week if that. Uber and Lyft want drivers to calculate like you have but the reality is that you are using your personal resources as well as your time in order to make them money and in the end you will be left without a working car, paying taxes at the end of the year as an employee and employer, and will have a lower view of humanity from when you started.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Then out of that 300 per week take out employee AND employer taxes, time, and depreciation (.58 cents per mile and can only be used if not using gas receipts directly).


58 cents per mile driven depreciation is a myth perpetuated in the rideshare community.

* If I drive 150 miles per day, 4 days a week, 50 weeks a year, I'm driving 30,000 miles. Based on that figure, my $11k vehicle depreciated more than $17k.

Nope.

If we look at KBB numbers, if I added 30k more miles to my work vehicle, my trade in value would only drop from $9537 to $7881. i.e. those 30k miles only depreciated my vehicle by $1,656 A FAR CRY FROM THE $17K YOUR STATEMENT WOULD IMPLY.










Most people here erroneously assume that since the IRS allows 58 cents, that that's the cost to operate their cars, but I'd counter that the vast majority of vehicles that are depreciated at that rate aren't cheap passenger vehicles, but rather based on a $100k semi trailer or large box truck or other commercial vehicle.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

radikia said:


> You think spending a quarter of what you make on gas is okay ? Are you kidding us or are you bucking to be Lyft's next driver of the month ? SMH


I only drive 6 hrs a day from 8:00 AM until about 2 in the afternoon four days a week. Usually off Friday, Sat and Sunday. Yeah, I think spending what I do on fuel is okay. Cost of goods sold. Not a hard concept to understand.



nouberipo said:


> Then out of that 300 per week take out employee AND employer taxes, time, and depreciation (.58 cents per mile and can only be used if not using gas receipts directly). So in the end you can assume that you make about 100 per week if that. Uber and Lyft want drivers to calculate like you have but the reality is that you are using your personal resources as well as your time in order to make them money and in the end you will be left without a working car, paying taxes at the end of the year as an employee and employer, and will have a lower view of humanity from when you started.


That's right. I am using my resources (vehicle) that would otherwise be sitting in garage making nothing. Do you realize that the car is there waiting to make you money? I am not going to do this forever and when the car goes, I will buy another one. I am retired and only do this so I don't go bonkers looking at four walls. I did that for a year before Lyft.

You must look into a good tax man. I did real well last year on taxes with my SS and Lyft.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> 58 cents per mile driven depreciation is a myth perpetuated in the rideshare community.
> 
> * If I drive 150 miles per day, 4 days a week, 50 weeks a year, I'm driving 30,000 miles. Based on that figure, my $11k vehicle depreciated more than $17k.
> 
> ...


My depreciation on my last rig I just sold with 130,000 miles on it was .31 with cost differential and fuel cost and oil changes factored together. It was a 2014 mid size SUV. It served many purposes in its 6 years in our family from towing boats and trailers and hauling our family around to creating cash flow in this and a couple of other endeavors. It never left its warrantee period so my costs of repair were minimal.



Amos69 said:


> My depreciation on my last rig I just sold with 130,000 miles on it was .31 with cost differential and fuel cost and oil changes factored together. It was a 2014 mid size SUV. It served many purposes in its 6 years in our family from towing boats and trailers and hauling our family around to creating cash flow in this and a couple of other endeavors. It never left its warrantee period so my costs of repair were minimal.


I failed to mention that it created over $85,000 in cash flow in the last 20 months from just this rideshare business. You really have to look at the positive side of the ledger in conjunction with the minus side.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> 58 cents per mile driven depreciation is a myth perpetuated in the rideshare community.
> 
> * If I drive 150 miles per day, 4 days a week, 50 weeks a year, I'm driving 30,000 miles. Based on that figure, my $11k vehicle depreciated more than $17k.
> 
> ...


The $.58/mile isn't just depreciation. It's all car costs - gas, repairs, insurance, service, depreciation. That's what the standard mileage rate is meant to cover. So while it doesn't cost $.58/mile to "operate" your car, when you need tires or a significant repair, it has all been rolled into that mileage rate. So save some of that extra cash you end up with...


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> My depreciation on my last rig I just sold with 130,000 miles on it was .31 with cost differential and fuel cost and oil changes factored together. It was a 2014 mid size SUV. It served many purposes in its 6 years in our family from towing boats and trailers and hauling our family around to creating cash flow in this and a couple of other endeavors. It never left its warrantee period so my costs of repair were minimal.
> 
> 
> I failed to mention that it created over $85,000 in cash flow in the last 20 months from just this rideshare business. You really have to look at the positive side of the ledger in conjunction with the minus side.


Great reply to all the nay sayers out there.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Great reply to all the nay sayers out there.


Its just simple economics. You have to make enough to overcome cost of operation. In my market this is easily done. I make $320 + each day I drive and often top $400 for a day. My point is only that Depreciation is a part of this equation. Many here buy cheap cars to do RS. If you buy a $7,000 car and drive it two years, you amortize out $3,500 a year if you just throw it away. Add in gas and repairs to that $3,500 and you should still turn a profit easily. After two years and full amortization if the car is still running your associated costs are fuel and repairs, tyers etc. All the fuzzy math on this board always focuses on cost and not profit or cash flow.

It is important to understand your costs. And your income too.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> The $.58/mile isn't just depreciation. It's all car costs - gas, repairs, insurance, service, depreciation. That's what the standard mileage rate is meant to cover. So while it doesn't cost $.58/mile to "operate" your car, when you need tires or a significant repair, it has all been rolled into that mileage rate. So save some of that extra cash you end up with...


What are you driving that costs 58 cents per mile to operate?

Assuming you drive 150 miles /day, 4 days /wk, 50 wks /yr, you're driving approx 30k miles. At 58 cents, your annual cost of operation would be approx $17,400, = *$1,450 /mo* to drive 2,500 miles

$400 /mo for a car payment
$100 insurance
$300 gas (based on a vehicle that gets 30mpg, and $3.50 /gal gas)
$150 oil change/repairs
$950 /mo

Even with those ridiculously high price assumptions, your costs would be 38 cents, not 58 cents.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> 58 cents per mile driven depreciation is a myth perpetuated in the rideshare community.
> 
> * If I drive 150 miles per day, 4 days a week, 50 weeks a year, I'm driving 30,000 miles. Based on that figure, my $11k vehicle depreciated more than $17k.
> Nope.
> ...


I do the same KBB analysis, but I do it in real time. In your example, it may take several months to hit that 30,000 miles. Over that time, the Used Car market will change. On my previous vehicle (Ford Escape), I checked the value after about 14,000 miles of use (which took about 3-4 months), and the KBB value actually increased a couple hundred dollars from the value prior to that 14,000 miles.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

You can deduct depreciation, fuel, repairs, miscellaneous, etc. From whatever is left determine labor cost and don't forget to take into consideration risks and opportunity cost. At 62cents pmile and 13 cents pMinute your labor/time has NO VALUE. A big ZERO. To feel better maybe consider yourself a charitable entity.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Wait until you receive Uber video too.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> I do okay with Lyft. I average $300 per week. This is minus apprx $75 a week in fuel costs. 99.9% of my riders have been great. A couple thug wannabes and man's girls who think they are all dat.


----------------------------
You state that you make $300/week. You have to earns $500 per week, since Lyft/Uber take 40% of your earnings. ( that is a conservative percentage of the actual number. It actually ranges from 40% to 65% )
You are earning $500 per week not $300 per week. and your gas is 15% of your earnings.
The gross figure is no different then if you are working in a normal 40 hour job. You earn a certain figure minus ( deductions) taxes and benefits, expenses to get to work, Gas for the car, car expenses, clothing, lunches etc. You quote your gross take home pay , not the pay after all the deductions and expenses to get to work. Same here.

I get what you are saying -- you have survived a year and even made a few bucks to help out the budget. Since all you do is ride around and listen to the radio , plus occasionally meet nice people - not a bad part time job. All these people that will break down your earnings and damage to your car - listen politely then go have a beer and congratulate yourself. Consider that many drivers do not make it one month. ?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> I only drive 6 hrs a day from 8:00 AM until about 2 in the afternoon four days a week. Usually off Friday, Sat and Sunday. Yeah, I think spending what I do on fuel is okay. Cost of goods sold. Not a hard concept to understand.
> 
> 
> That's right. I am using my resources (vehicle) that would otherwise be sitting in garage making nothing. Do you realize that the car is there waiting to make you money? I am not going to do this forever and when the car goes, I will buy another one. I am retired and only do this so I don't go bonkers looking at four walls. I did that for a year before Lyft.
> ...


What does pet food taste like ?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

radikia said:


> What does pet food taste like ?


I thought you would tell me. I have retired ya smartsas. I have a pension and SS. I went to Longhorn Steakhouse last night. How is that Purina dog chow working for you on those snowflake wages?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow ! Longhorn Steakhouse ! How was your dining experience ? lmmfao




I see the IRS in your future as well


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What are you driving that costs 58 cents per mile to operate?
> 
> Assuming you drive 150 miles /day, 4 days /wk, 50 wks /yr, you're driving approx 30k miles. At 58 cents, your annual cost of operation would be approx $17,400, = *$1,450 /mo* to drive 2,500 miles
> 
> ...


Oh, my car doesn't even come close to $.58 to operate - I was just explaining what the IRS says the $.58 covers. But a lot of people spend any cash they have left over at the end of the week/month/whenever, then ***** about the cost when they have a large expense like tires or a significant service bill.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

radikia said:


> Wow ! Longhorn Steakhouse ! How was your dining experience ? lmmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Batter than your dinner at Chucky Cheese's. Can you afford more tokens?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> Batter than your dinner at Chucky Cheese's. Can you afford more tokens?


I was hoping to engage in a battle of wits with you but it's obvious that you're unarmed . Not an ounce of creativity either . So sad


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

radikia said:


> I was hoping to engage in a battle of wits with you but it's obvious that you're unarmed . Not an ounce of creativity either . So sad


I thought the tokens part was pretty good since you have to borrow a couple of bucks from mom to play skee ball.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

how many times does .58 go into a $400 radiator replacement, how many $2net minimum fares to cover $200 in brakes, $400 in tires, $200 for a windshield?

some of you are comical

this is piece work, paid per ride unless you operate on unicorns & fairy dust along with teleport to & from destinations/ pick ups you're minimum costs per ride will be $3-4 regardless of make model year

at the very least your doing 3 miles round-trip on average id say most drivers 10, i average 80 lol

what one driver in a hoopty pays in maintenance the driver in a newer model pays in depreciation

aside from my first 3 months my 100% uber Lyft vehicle did 140,000 miles this is just 2-3 rides per day on average in 4 years

a 2015 or newer with 140K miles would be pretty much be worthless to anyone except current owner,no ones buying that & now repairs & replacement parts are going to start creeping up

any ride you were paid less than $8-10 you lost money & you will most likely fail if you keep doing those rides because eventually statistics catches up driving on public roads, a waitress gets a hole in her shoes takes an hour or 2 to make it back or she probably has another pair to swap out, brakes go thats 100 minimum trips a week of work & possibly a death sentence or deactivation if not handled asap by asap i mean doh didn't expect to need a 50-100 tow and my car needing a fuel pump....

my bluebook might be 3000 but at 10+ years old & 220K no one would buy it, its a gold mine on xl though & should get 2-3 more years of round 50K earnings per year

costs $300 a month or $10 a day in expenses (insurance maintenance)every $40 gas tank brings back between 300-400, bout 22mpg

but yes 8300 in repairs which is 
with 4000 rides about $2 per in future wear & tear ill round down

you cant escape both of them if my expenses in an old beater worth 3k is 2 a ride + gas no way a 10-30+K car like i be seing is going to be less


----------

